# Looking for tshirt production



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Im looking for screen printer service with labeling and shipping to switzerland. I would prefer company from europe or asia .Thank you so much for feedback


----------



## astrosambhara (Feb 6, 2012)

HI Shirtwork,

I am from Indonesia. I might could help you on producing your tshirt with your custom labeling. 
Please feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

Do you have a website where I can see informations of your company, like address, reference etc...
I thank you
Tom


----------



## astrosambhara (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately we don' t have website yet. But we have a lot of experience on making tshirt with print screen for our local customer. Why don' t you let us know your design and made a free sample production for you. If you like our production, then you can collaborate with us on making your tshirt. 



Regards


----------



## PIMAKING (Aug 13, 2010)

Send us an email. Maybe we can help you

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

I will prepare details and send you design data and all specifications soon.
Thanks


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Screen-Printers out there!
Here I send you all my details for the first collection I like to produce. Please send me your estimates/conditions etc. to my email [email protected]. 

some informations:
Please provide separate pricing for t-shirts, printing, labeling

product informations for you: prints 

I thank you so much for the offers
Tom


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Screen-Printers out there!

Here I send you all my details for the first collection I like to produce. Please send me your estimates/conditions etc. to my [email protected]. 

some informations:
Please provide separate pricing for t-shirts, printing, labeling

product informations for you: prints 

I thank you so much for the offers
Tom














astrosambhara said:


> HI Shirtwork,
> 
> I am from Indonesia. I might could help you on producing your tshirt with your custom labeling.
> Please feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Screen-Printers out there!

Here I send you all my details for the first collection I like to produce. Please send me your estimates/conditions etc. to my [email protected]. 

some informations:
Please provide separate pricing for t-shirts, printing, labeling

product informations for you: prints 

I thank you so much for the offers
Tom





PIMAKING said:


> Send us an email. Maybe we can help you
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks


----------



## ShirtWork (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Screen-Printers out there!

Here I send you all my details for the first collection I like to produce. Please send me your estimates/conditions etc. to my [email protected]. 

some informations:
Please provide separate pricing for t-shirts, printing, labeling

product informations for you: prints 

I thank you so much for the offers
Tom






astrosambhara said:


> Unfortunately we don' t have website yet. But we have a lot of experience on making tshirt with print screen for our local customer. Why don' t you let us know your design and made a free sample production for you. If you like our production, then you can collaborate with us on making your tshirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


----------

